# Nach Windows 7 Neuinstallation keine Updates/Registrierung mehr möglich (Fehler 0x80072F8F bzw 80072EFE)



## M-Sey (10. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Kurzfassung:
Ich habe leider seit dem Neuaufsetzen meines PCs mit Windows 7 (Home Premium 64-Bit) mehrere Probleme:
- Zum einen verbleibt Windows 7 auf einer neuen MX500-SSD (2TB, Firmware M3CR033) nach der Installation des LAN-Treibers beim Hochfahren jedes mal für 30s im "Windows wird gestartet"-Bildschirm. Dieses Problem tritt nur auf dieser SSD auf.
- Unabhängig von der Festplatte/SSD, auf der Windows 7 installiert wurde, tritt bei der Registrierung von Windows 7 die Fehlermeldung 0x80072F8F (siehe Bild) und bei der Suche nach Updates die Fehlermeldung 80072EFE (siehe Bild) auf.
- Diese Probleme treten sowohl bei dem PC, als auch bei 2 verschiedenen Laptops auf.

Langfassung:
Ich hatte in meinem PC bisher Windows 7 (Home Premium 64-Bit) auf einer Samsung 840er SSD installiert. Nun habe ich den Rechner auf einer neuen SSD (Crucial MX500 2TB) mit Windows 7 neuaufgesetzt und das Mainboard bei der Gelegenheit auf AHCI umgestellt. Das hat alles soweit ohne Probleme funktioniert, bis ich den LAN-Treiber installiert habe. Nach der Installation des LAN-Treibers dauert das Hochfahren extrem lange, da der PC jedes mal für ca. 30 s in dem "Windows wird gestartet"-Bildschirm verbleibt. Dazu kommt, dass ich weder Windows registrieren kann (beim Registrieren kommt die Fehlermeldung 0x80072F8F, siehe Bild), noch Windows-Updates durchführen kann. Wenn ich auf "Updates suchen" klicke, sucht er kurz und gibt dann die Fehlermeldung 80072EFE (siehe Bild) aus.

Um auszuschließen, dass die Probleme aus der Umstellung auf den AHCI-Modus resultieren, habe ich Windows erneut im IDE-Modus installiert. Allerdings treten die Probleme auch im IDE-Modus auf (30s im Startbildschirm und weder Registrierung, noch Updates möglich). 

Um auszuschließen, dass es an der SSD liegt, habe ich das gleiche Prozedere mit einer alten 64GB SanDisk-SSD und einer 2.5" WD Blue 1TB HDD durchgeführt. Das Problem, dass Windows 7 für 30s im Startbildschirm bleibt, tritt hier zwar nicht mehr auf, die Fehlermeldungen beim Versuch die Lizenz zu registrieren oder zu updaten treten jedoch nach wie vor auf. 

Das merkwürdige ist, dass, wenn ich die bestehende Windows 7 Installation von der 840er SSD boote, Windows normal startet und Updates normal möglich sind.

Was ich auf diesem Rechner noch versucht habe, aber nix gebracht hat:
- Neuinstallation mit anderer Windows 7 Lizenz
- Andere Installationsreihenfolge der Treiber
- Anstelle der Treiber-CD Download und Installation der neusten Treiber über einen USB-Stick
- Zurücksetzten des Mainboards auf Werkseinstellungen

Um auszuschließen, dass diese Probleme durch andere in meinem Rechner verbaute Komponenten oder Treiber hervorgerufen werden, habe ich Windows 7 testweise auf zwei anderen Laptops installiert. Auf beiden treten nach der Neuinstallation genau die selben Probleme auf. Baue ich die MX500 2TB ein, dann fahren beide zunächst schnell hoch. Nachdem ich den LAN-Treiber installiert habe, verbleiben die Rechner für 30s im "Windows wird gestartet"-Bildschirm und ich kann weder Windows registrieren, noch Updates machen. Baue ich die 64GB-SSD oder die HDD ein, dauert das Hochfahren "normal" lange, die Fehlermeldungen beim Registrieren oder Updaten kommen jedoch weiterhin.

Um auszuschließen, dass die Installations-DVD defekt ist, habe ich die Windows 7 Installation über einen USB-Stick wiederholt. Das Problem tritt weiterhin auf.

Anschließend habe ich mir von einemKumpel seine Installations-DVD (Windows 7 32-Bit Utimate) geliehen. Die Ultimate-Lizenz musste ich telefonisch aktivieren. Updates sind weder vor, noch nach der Aktivierung möglich.

Um auszuschließen, dass meine Fritz-Box die Updates blockiert, habe ich den einen Laptop zu nem Kumpel geschleppt und dort per LAN an seine Fritz-Box angeschlossen. Weiterhin die gleichen Probleme.

Das Merkwürdige ist, dass ich auf beiden Laptops im letzten Jahr Windows 7 installiert habe und dabei keine Probleme hatte:
- In dem einen ist ebenfalls eine MX500 verbaut, allerdings in der 250GB-Variante und - da ich die SSD letzten Sommer gekauft hatte - mit der älteren Firmware M3CR023. Die Installation hatte damals, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, problemlos geklappt. Kein Hängen für 30s im "Windows wird gestartet"-Bildschirm und sowohl die Registrierung, als auch die Updates waren problemlos möglich.
- Auf dem anderen hatte ich im Dezember vergangenen Jahres auf der 64GB-SSD Windows 7 installiert. Alles ohne Probleme. Registrierung telefonisch, da bei Amazon gekaufte Lizenz, Updates aber ohne Probleme möglich.

Dementsprechend handelt es sich scheinbar um 2 voneinander unabhängige Probleme:
- Was die MX500 (2TB) betrifft, so habe ich die Vermutung, dass das lange Hochfahren durch die Firmware (M3CR033) hervorgerufen wird, da dieses Problem bei der MX500 (250GB) (mit der Firmware M3CR023) bei dem Laptop, auf dem ich im Sommer 2020 Windows 7 installiert habe, zu keiner Zeit auftrat.
- Was die Fehlermeldungen beim Versuch die Lizenz zu registrieren und nach Updates zu suchen betrifft, bin ich mir allmählich sicher, dass es sich dabei um ein Server-seitiges Problem bei Microsoft handeln muss (eventuell durch irgendwelche Umstellungen in der Update-Struktur). Da das Updaten im Dezember noch problemlos funktioniert hatte, scheint dieses Problem dementprechend erst seit kurzer Zeit zu bestehen.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr weiter und wäre daher für Hilfe sehr Dankbar!

Vielleicht übersehe ich auch einfach irgend etwas banales.

PS: Bei der Installation von Windows 10 von einem USB-Stick trat keines dieser Probleme auf. Ich würde trotzdem aus diversen Gründen erstmal bei Windows 7 bleiben wollen.

Mein aktuelles System (PC) besteht aus:
- GPU: MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozr III
- CPU: Intel i5-2500K (nicht übertaktet)
- Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77M-D3H
- RAM: 14GB DDR3 mit 1333 MHz (3*4GB + *2GB)
- Netzteil: bequiet Straight Power 10 600W
- Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit


----------



## DAU_0815 (10. Februar 2021)

Hast Du es schon telefonisch probiert?  Bei mir hat das damals geklappt. Das ist alles automatisiert, man bekommt dann einen neuen Code zugesendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



siehe





						Produktaktivierung für Windows – Online und Supporttelefonnummern - Microsoft-Support
					

Erfahren Sie, wie Sie Windows über eine Internetverbindung, ein automatisiertes System oder einen Live-Supportmitarbeiter aktivieren.




					support.microsoft.com


----------



## NewBie (10. Februar 2021)

Guten Morgen 
Fragen:
Es gibt ja für Windows 7 2 ServicePacks, hast du beide installiert?
Die kannst du mittlerweile getrennt als SP 1 und SP 2 herunterladen und installieren. Womöglich bekommst du dann erst Zugriff auf Windows Update in Windows 7 und die Aktivierung.
Versuch ausserdem, dass du die Treiber direkt von der Homepage des Herstellers herunter lädst und nicht die TreiberCD nimmst, die beim PC dabei waren.
Hast du das neueste Bios-Update für das Board drauf?
Und, so doof wie es klingt, der Support für Windows 7 ist ausgelaufen, vor allem seitens Microsoft und dadurch supporten die Software- und Hardwarehersteller das BS auch nicht mehr.


----------



## M-Sey (10. Februar 2021)

@DAU_0815 Die telefonische Aktivierung habe ich bei dieser Lizens nicht gemacht, allerdings bei einer der anderen. Updates sind da allerdings trotzdem nicht möglich. 

@NewBie Also die Installations CD ist mit Service-Pack 1. Soweit ich weiß gibt es für Windows 7 auch nur das Service Pack 1. Bisher hat das alles auch immer ohne Probleme funktioniert (zuletzt im Dezember vergangenen Jahres). Meinst du mit Service Pack 2 das hier? https://www.deskmodder.de/blog/2016/05/18/windows-7-microsoft-stellt-service-pack-2-bereit/ bzw https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/search.aspx?q=kb3125574
Das mit den Treibern hatte ich auf dem großen Rechner bereits über einen USB-Stick gemacht. Ändert jedoch nichts und das Problem tritt ja auch auf den beiden Laptops auf.
Auf das BIOS-Update wollte ich erstmal verzichten, weil da halt auch viel schief gehen kann.

Naja wobei es halt nach wie vor relativ weit verbreitet ist und Unternehmen ja noch Updates bekommen. Da der Support erst seit einem Jahr ausgelaufen ist, wäre das ein bisschen vorschnell, wenn die Firmware der SSD Windows 7 nicht mehr vernünftig unterstützt. Vorausgesetzt das langsame Hohfahren hat mit der Firmware der SSD zu tun.


----------



## DAU_0815 (10. Februar 2021)

Ohne Aktivierung, keine Updates direkt von Microsft. Du musst genau die Version installieren, die zur Lizenz passt. Wenn es z.B. kein SP 1  (Service Pack 1) ist, muss es die ursprüngliche Variante sein. Die Aktivierung ist aber nur die notwendige Voraussetzung, die hinreichende, damit es dann auch funktioniert, sind noch ein paar andere. Je nach Rechner und je nach bisher installierten Treibern und updates.

Das letzte mal habe ich WIN 7 2016 installiert und schon da war es eine ziemliche Zicke, Es ging z.B. um die Reihenfolge, wie ich die boardeigenen Treiber installierte. Dazu ließen sich nicht alle Updates machen, das eine oder andere hat immer wieder gehakt. Das wird nicht besser geworden sein.

Was geholfen hat, war dieser Service von Winfuture, der aller wichtigen Updates im Paket zusammengestellt hat:








						WinFuture Windows 7 SP1 Update Pack 2.107 (Vollversion)
					

Update Packs Download: Das WinFuture Windows 7 SP1 Update Pack (Gesamtpaket) in der Version 2.107 vom 15. Januar 2020 enthält alle sicherheitsrelevanten ...




					winfuture.de
				




Aber auch deren Installation lief bei mir nur sehr schleppend, mit vielen Hängern etc.  Und dann ist WIN 7 vollständig installiert auch nicht besser als WIN 10 betreffend der Telemetrie. Man muss dann einzelne Updates manuell wieder deinstallieren und sperren








						Windows 7 Datenschutz: Telemetrie-Updates erkennen und entfernen
					

Für das Sammeln und Rückmelden von Nutzungsdaten gibt es viele Begriffe: Programm zur Verbesserung der Benutzerfreundlichkeit, Telemetriedaten, Diagnosedaten, Fehlerberichterstattung … Dass W…




					keepmydesktop.blog
				




Weiter hängt die Update Suche hin und wieder und es müssen spezielle Dinge gemacht werden. Ist Jahre her, betraf nur die Neuinstallation und ja, ich habe dafür auch unter Fluchen sehr lange gebraucht.Das macht WIN 10 in der Tat besser








						Lösung: Windows 7 findet keine Updates oder sucht ewig (Fix)
					

Wenn ihr in Windows 7 Updates sucht, kommt es immer häufiger vor, dass das Betriebssystem sucht und sucht aber keine Updates findet. Besonders..




					www.giga.de


----------



## VolumeZ (30. März 2021)

M-Sey schrieb:


> - Was die Fehlermeldungen beim Versuch die Lizenz zu registrieren und nach Updates zu suchen betrifft, bin ich mir allmählich sicher, dass es sich dabei um ein Server-seitiges Problem bei Microsoft handeln muss (eventuell durch irgendwelche Umstellungen in der Update-Struktur). Da das Updaten im Dezember noch problemlos funktioniert hatte, scheint dieses Problem dementprechend erst seit kurzer Zeit zu bestehen.



Richtig. Microsoft hat kommentarlos das Eigenupdate des Windows Update Clients abgeschafft (Schritt "Neue Windows Update-Software installieren"). Es bleibt jetzt nichts anderes übrig, als die in Service Pack 1 enthaltene 2010er Version manuell zu ersetzen, also eine aktuellere herunterzuladen und zu installieren. Die Optionen reichen hierbei von Update Agent 7.6 aus dem Jahr 2014 über den Update Client März 2016, das Convenience Rollup, das Rollup Update Juli 2016 bis hin zur aktuellsten Version des monatlichen Sicherheitsqualitätsrollups.

Gruß, VZ


----------



## Albatros1 (30. März 2021)

funktioniert.


----------



## Ome (21. April 2021)

Schau mal hier 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFW9GUPjN4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M-Sey (29. April 2021)

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Kommentare, insbesondere an VolumeZ und Ome. Dass Microsoft da serverseitig irgendwas geändert hat, habe ich auch schon vermutet; insbesondere da das ja Mitte Dezember noch funktioniert hat. Das mit dem manuellen Installieren des Update-Clienten hatte ich auch schon herausgefunden, nachdem ich in meiner bestehenden Windows 7-Installation von 2018 den Updateverlauf durchgeschaut hatte. Das erste Update, dass damals installiert wurde, war der "Windows Update-Agent 7.6.7600.320". Wenn man den installiert hat, funktioniert sowohl die Aktivierung, als auch die Update-Funktion wieder ohne Probleme. Es gibt aber auch noch einen weiteren Weg. Wenn man das Update "KB3138612" manuell herunterlädt und installiert, funktioniert ebenfalls alles wieder wie gewohnt. Dies kann man hier https://www.microsoft.com/de-DE/download/confirmation.aspx?id=51208 oder alternativ hier https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB3138612 von Microsoft herunterladen. In dem von Ome verlinkten Video, wurde das Problem mithilfe der zweiten Variante gelöst. Nochmals vielen Dank an die beiden Kommentatoren!

Für Leute, die das gleiche Problem (Fehler 0x80072F8F bzw 80072EFE) haben, nochmal kurz und knapp:
- 1. Möglichkeit: "Windows Update-Agent 7.6.7600.320" manuell herunterladen und installieren.
- 2. Möglichkeit: Das Update "KB3138612" manuell herunterladen (hier https://www.microsoft.com/de-DE/download/confirmation.aspx?id=51208 oder hier https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB3138612) und installieren.


----------

